# Flying to St. Thomas



## MelBay (Dec 23, 2014)

We have a reservation this spring at Bluebeard's Beach Club on St. Thomas.  We're flying from KC, and everything I see seems to be a 20 hour trip.   Ugh... 

I'm almost inclined to fly somewhere, spend the night and get up and take off for St. Thomas the next morning.  

Any tips?  Am I overlooking something?  When you go to St. Thomas, what are your normal flight arrangements?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 23, 2014)

Did you try US airways through charlotte or AA through Miami.  I recently did a same day IAH to STT. It left at 520 am but got there at 2 pm.


----------



## Tia (Dec 24, 2014)

Are you using something like Kayak to search? Set your preferences, take the red eyes out maybe?


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 24, 2014)

MelBay said:


> We have a reservation this spring at Bluebeard's Beach Club on St. Thomas.  We're flying from KC, and everything I see seems to be a 20 hour trip.   Ugh...


US Airways is a little over 7 hours.


----------



## tante (Dec 24, 2014)

Look at San Juan as well. It is a 20 minute flight to St Thomas and they have many flights during the day


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 24, 2014)

I went to routehappy and it showed me 7 hours and something.  Why are you looking at 20?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 24, 2014)

It is 14.5 hours (door2door) from SFO to STT  (1-stop; Delta-ATL or AA-MIA) including ferry to St John/Westin STJ.
Not sure how it is more time from KC just to get to STT.


----------



## tante (Dec 24, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> It is 14.5 hours (door2door) from SFO to STT  (1-stop; Delta-ATL or AA-MIA) including ferry to St John/Westin STJ.
> Not sure how it is more time from KC just to get to STT.



More flight options from SFO. When you have limited options you may have an unavoidable long layover


----------



## pharmgirl (Dec 24, 2014)

try direct flights into san juan Puerto Rico then flight to st thomas, thomas should be less time
we have direct flights from NY/NJ area but have often also gone to San juan then short flight to St Thomas American has lots of flights to islands, also try the smaller island based airlines


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 25, 2014)

American Airlines flies at 7 a.m. arriving 10:13 in Charlotte, then 11:45 arriving at 4:18 p.m. in STT.  

Just an example but certainly not 20 hours.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 25, 2014)

lvhmbh said:


> I went to routehappy and it showed me 7 hours and something.  Why are you looking at 20?


Never heard of routehappy until you noted it here on Tug, thanks. Played with it a little yesterday for my upcoming flights from LV to NYC & Aruba, interesting.

The OP should check it out for their flights. 20 Hours?

https://www.routehappy.com/


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 26, 2014)

Your welcome!  I use Kayak and then check them out to judge how painful it may be :whoopie:


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 26, 2014)

We are flying to STT from Cincinnati in a few weeks, and our US Air flight time is 10 hours.  I could have booked a much shorter option (7.5 hours), but I chose a longer layover in case the flight out of CVG was delayed. (Last year we had a major snowstorm the day we left for St. Maarten, and our flight out of CVG was delayed an hour so that they could shovel the runway and de-ice the plane.  Had we not had a 2 hour layover, we'd have missed the connector.)

Folks who don't live near a hub have a few creative options:

a) Most cities have at least one opportunity per day to catch a cheap, direct flight to Vegas and Orlando.  Take advantage of these deals, enjoy that city for a night or two, and then fly to your ultimate destination from there.  Reverse on the way home.

b) Investigate major/minor airline combinations. For instance, flying to Maui, I can fly direct to SFO on Delta, then taking HawaiianAir from there, as the latter has daily flights out of SFO.  To St. Maarten, I could fly to Miami on AA, then take AirJamaica from MIA.

According to Skyscanner, the airlines that fly to STT from the US mainland are:

AA, Delta (Atlanta, Detroit), United, Sun Country, US Air, jetblue, Spirit and Cape Air. 

Good luck!


----------



## MelBay (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks all for the responses.  Haven't actually made the reservations yet, but these suggestions made things much more manageable.


----------

